# Enter Sand Man, like you've never heard it before ;)



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

****.... THAT IS ******* AWSOME!!!
Is that the members of Apocalyptica? If it is then you can consider them some good musicians.
Any fretless string instruments is no walk in the park to play especially the way they were playing!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah thats them. I'm listening to their playlist on youtube.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

There are some really talented people in this world.

That's amazing.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

who would think that the chello could rock out!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya'll should hear Mark Wood (from TSO) play the electric violin it's like, Jimmy Hendrix meets the Orchestra. Very awesome! I've actually got to hear him in person.

he plays a 6-string (they usually have 4) electric violin













^^About 2-2.5 minutes in........... Listen... :rockn:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

So is this Charlie Daniels and Metalicas love child? hahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogi said:


> So is this Charlie Daniels and Metalicas love child? hahahaha


Mark woods would be the love child of CD and Jimmy Hendrix... haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Whats awesome is he will play something & record it on his board and loop it then start playing something with it, loop that too and keep playing... all live on stage.

It's awesome.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah i've been listening to apocalyptica for years. there awesome, they have so many metallica covers that are awesome and lots of other covers too.


----------

